# Glove And Goggle Help Please



## hii (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll start with the gloves. I broke my wrist and had to have surgery so I am in need of wrist protection. I was looking at other threads and it seems like I have two options: a glove with a built in wrist guard or a regular glove with a separate wrist guard under neath or on top of the glove. I like the idea of having the wrist guard built in to the glove but I am worried about the effectiveness. Although I read that levels biomex protection has been shown to protect better than standard wrist guards. Basically I want my hands to be dry and warm while being protected.

For goggles I own two cheap pairs of goggles that are too small for my face. I would like to upgrade to a goggle that I will love and not feel inclined to replace any time in the near future. The two goggles that I seem to hear people like the most are the electric eg2's and the smith io's. If anyone could please give me opinions between the two or recommend another. 

I have searched through previous threads trying to find this information and I have found stuff and read up on both I just haven't found all the information I'm looking for. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Level Flash Protective Snowboard Gloves, 2010 SALE!


----------



## hii (Aug 27, 2010)

As much as I appreciate that....I'm not just looking for a link to a glove that is on sale, I would like to hear peoples personal experiences and if that is the glove you would recommend, then why?


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I have had about 100 days in Level Flash gloves and love them. My hands get cold FAST, and never had a problem with them. The fact they do Euro sizing is even better. The protection works great, and you never even notice the fact you have a wrist guard on.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ive never owned electrics but i love my I/O's. you can change the lenses within 10-15 seconds once you know how to do it and they have a good selection of lenses on their website ranging from $25-$45. plus i find them pretty comfy but its better to try them on for yourself and see how it fits your face.


----------



## hii (Aug 27, 2010)

AngryHugo - thanks man, so you would say that the protection provided by the level gloves are equivalent to or better than a traditional wrist guard?

Cr0 - yea I am going to try both on at my local shop before I buy them. I just wanted to hear peoples experience with them and how they perform on the mountain because I won't be able to check that out. So any pro's and con's of each goggle would be great or another suggestion.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

hii said:


> AngryHugo - thanks man, so you would say that the protection provided by the level gloves are equivalent to or better than a traditional wrist guard?


I find the Level protection better and more comfortable. Other guards sandwich your wrist between to hard pieces of plastic, which just acts as a lever and moves the impact up your forearm. The Levels disperse the impact all into the guard. The Levels don't restrict your movement like regular guards, either. It's really easy to remove the guards, too.


----------



## hii (Aug 27, 2010)

AngryHugo - that's great information and exactly what I wanted to hear thank you very much!

Keep the information coming please!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Gloves...
1. Do not buy Grenade
2. Do not put hands out in-front of you when you fall (therefore, you won't need wrist guards)

The goggles I have had good experience with are Von Zipper, Spy, Oakley, Anon, Smith, and Electric.


----------



## hii (Aug 27, 2010)

In a perfect world I would fall correctly every time.....unfortunately we don't so I would rather take precaution with the wrist guards and I'm just looking for suggestions.
Thanks for the input on the goggles. Please keep it coming especially people that have experience with these products. Thanks!


----------



## 916boarder (Mar 22, 2010)

In a perfect world, you wouldn't fall at all.

The EG2's are much larger than the I/O's and has a wider field of vision. It seems to be pretty difficult to find a helmet that fits the EG2's though. With the I/O's, you get a second lens.


----------



## hii (Aug 27, 2010)

Valid point. Thanks for the info on the eg2 fitment with helmets. I'm going to have to make sure to bring my helmet with me when the shops get in their goggles. Which goggle do you prefer 916?


----------



## 916boarder (Mar 22, 2010)

I actually don't fit either the EG2 or the I/O's cause I'm asian and am cursed with a small nose bridge. So the goggles don't fit my face propery. I have Oakley A Frames in the asian fit which is the same as the regular a-frames, but have another 1/4in or so of padding on the nose area.

I've tried the EG2 and I/O and I/OS (smaller version of I/O) and they were all very nice. To me the EG2's were just too big. Felt as though I had a full face mask on. The I/O and I/OS seemed pretty good. If I fit either of those better, I wouldn't hesistate on getting the Smith frames. Especially when the lens are so easy to change. I had some fogging issues all 3 frames, but I think it was cause it didn't fit me right. I don't have any problems with the Oakley's but it could be cause it just fits me better.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

- Smith Phenom
- Von Zipper Dojo (i have these goggles)
- Anon Realm

These are all great goggles.
All 3 have spherical lenses.
All 3 have a wide field of view allowing great peripheral vision.
All 3 are a large frame, but not ridiculous like the EG2.
All 3 are great quality.
From my experience these are the best goggles on the market.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

hii said:


> I'll start with the gloves. I broke my wrist and had to have surgery so I am in need of wrist protection. I was looking at other threads and it seems like I have two options: a glove with a built in wrist guard or a regular glove with a separate wrist guard under neath or on top of the glove. I like the idea of having the wrist guard built in to the glove but I am worried about the effectiveness. Although I read that levels biomex protection has been shown to protect better than standard wrist guards. Basically I want my hands to be dry and warm while being protected.
> 
> For goggles I own two cheap pairs of goggles that are too small for my face. I would like to upgrade to a goggle that I will love and not feel inclined to replace any time in the near future. The two goggles that I seem to hear people like the most are the electric eg2's and the smith io's. If anyone could please give me opinions between the two or recommend another.
> 
> I have searched through previous threads trying to find this information and I have found stuff and read up on both I just haven't found all the information I'm looking for. Thanks in advance for the help!


I can't help you with the wrist guards because I have never had that problem. If it were me then I would get some rollerblade wrist guards and wear them under your glove liners instead of messing with something built into the glove. There are lots of gloves to choose from, but most people will agree that Dakine Scouts or Titans are good middle-of-the road gloves.

No one can help you with goggles. You have to go around and figure out what works for you. As I type this, I have 5 sets of goggles in my closet. I started out with a set of Smith Fuse that I got for Christmas. Then I tried using some dirtbike goggles as a back-up for night time riding... bad idea because they didn't have double-paned lenses and fogged up like crazy. Then I got some Oakley O-frames. Then I got another pair of Smith Fuse for cheap at a discount store. Finally, I bought a pair of Smith I/O's for 50% off.

What it comes down to is this: Goggles are a HUGE rip-off. In an age where you can get touchscreen mp3 players for $100, there is no reason that goggles with plastic lenses and neoprene gasketing should cost anywhere near that much. Honestly, they could sell the I/O's at $70 and still make a pretty good profit. $200 is obscene.

That being said, unless you bum rush TJ Maxx or Marshall's, or check broceity/badger scanner all the time, then you're going to get ripped off on goggles. If you make it your job to hunt down deals and check the shops then you'll be able to score goggles for ~$30 a pair at Marshalls or something. The first thing you have to do is figure out which goggles fit you the best. No easy task because there are a ton of them out there and some models are hard to track down...and each fit seems to have some little thing wrong with it


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

Level gloves are the best of the best as far as wrist protection goes, there isn't anything I know of that comes close for protection. They make most other wrist guards look like a joke. So I have to disagree with Tarzanman. If it were me then I would get some Level wrist guards instead of messing with something that doesn't work.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Check Drop for goggles. I've already hear good things about the Helio's. They are only $45 and I can honestly say thats the first time of legitimately suggested any goggles below $85. They don't fog and have an actual mirror lens. You don't find that on low end goggles very often.

If you're willing to spend more, I would look at Airblasters with the Baker lense. They put the mirror finish in between the layered lense, meaning you can't scratch the mirror finish off. They are also insanely comfortable.


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/30087-smith-io-vs-ios-sizing.html

I listed my experiences with a few different goggles. I would recommend the IO's. Great lens quality, great style, easily interchangeable, and comes with an all-purpose and a spare high contrast lens.



hii said:


> For goggles I own two cheap pairs of goggles that are too small for my face. I would like to upgrade to a goggle that I will love and not feel inclined to replace any time in the near future. The two goggles that I seem to hear people like the most are the electric eg2's and the smith io's. If anyone could please give me opinions between the two or recommend another.
> 
> I have searched through previous threads trying to find this information and I have found stuff and read up on both I just haven't found all the information I'm looking for. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------

